# China Sells 24 J-10s to Iran



## Aggie08 (Oct 24, 2007)

I've never heard of this news source, so at your own risk. 

The Jewish Bugle - Iran And China Ink Arms Deal To Sell Tehran 24 Fighter Jets Based On Israeli Technology

Iran And China Ink Arms Deal To Sell Tehran 24 Fighter Jets Based On Israeli Technology 

By Avi, on Wednesday, 24 October 2007 

Iran has signed a deal with China to buy two squadrons of J-10 fighter planes that are based on Israeli technology, the Russian news agency Novosti reported Tuesday.

The 24 aircraft are based on technology and components provided to China by Israel following the cancellation of the Lavi project in the mid-1980s. The engines of the J-10 are Russian-made.

The total cost of the planes is estimated at $1 billion, and deliveries are expected between 2008 and 2010.

The estimated operational range of the aircraft, with external fuel tanks, is 3,000 kilometers, which means Israel falls within their radius of operation.

During the 1980s, Israel Aircraft Industries, along with U.S. firms, developed a multi-role aircraft that was considered the most advanced of its type at the time.

Following the development of a prototype, the Reagan administration stopped funding for the project, bringing about the cancellation of the joint project.

Israel then began selling some of the systems it had developed to various countries, including China.

Experts point out that even with these aircraft, Iran's air force is no match for Israel's or even Saudi Arabia's.

Some analysts expressed criticism at what they called Israel's "short sighted" and lax export policies.

This is not the first time Israeli components were part of weapons systems aimed at Israel. Some reports claimed that China sold Saudi Arabia long-range missiles containing Israeli know-how. 

-------------------------------

Does anyone know much about the J-10? I'd heard of its connections with the Lavi, but I haven't heard of any performance figures. Comparisons with the Rafale and especially the Eurofighter are inevitable.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 24, 2007)

I wonder how many of them are "FMC?"


----------



## Glider (Oct 24, 2007)

Its almost an admission that the home grown F5 + development isn't up to much


----------



## Hunter368 (Oct 25, 2007)

Glider said:


> Its almost an admission that the home grown F5 + development isn't up to much




Good point, I have more information on this I will dig up and post it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 25, 2007)

Does not surprise me the least. In there own way they are helping to battle the west by doing so and letting someone else do the dirty work.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 25, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I wonder how many of them are "FMC?"



FMC? Flight Management Computer? Whats ya mean, FBJ?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 25, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> FMC? Flight Management Computer? Whats ya mean, FBJ?


Fully Mission Capable - I read somewhere that the Iranians bought about 10-15 Chinese Mig-21s a few years ago. When they went to take delivery of them only half were serviceable and because of the problems the Iranian pilots refused to fly the rest of them. THESE WERE BRAND NEW AIRPLANES! I never found out the outcome but I still don't have much faith quality wise anything the Chinese is building "state of the art."


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 25, 2007)

FMC - Fully Mission Capable
NMC - Not Mission Capable


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 25, 2007)

Bingo!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 25, 2007)

There are a few more that we used as well. Our Production Control would use one of them to get away with saying the aircraft was not mission ready without actually saying so. It allways screwed us in the end when higher command came down and issued out missions to us.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 25, 2007)

FMC, NMC, NMCM, NMCS, PMC, PMCS, PMCM....


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 25, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong but this is the first major weapons system that has been largely home grown in China... Everything else has been Russian rip-offs and licensed builds.

I'd like to know if the Avionics are based on stolen technology from the West, bought from Russia or primarily Chinese. I'm sure it's a combination of all 3.

.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 25, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> FMC, NMC, NMCM, NMCS, PMC, PMCS, PMCM....



Exactly there you go.

Our PC really would screw us. They reported the OR rates as being higher so that they look good and then higher up would ask for 8 aircraft but we really only had 6 and it would screw us in the end.


----------



## Glider (Oct 26, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but this is the first major weapons system that has been largely home grown in China... Everything else has been Russian rip-offs and licensed builds.
> 
> I'd like to know if the Avionics are based on stolen technology from the West, bought from Russia or primarily Chinese. I'm sure it's a combination of all 3.
> 
> .



They certainly don't hesitate to rip things off. Currently there is a debate going on as their newest attack helicopters are powered by copies of Allison engines sold to them by Canada for some civilian helicopters.

I think the official line is that they are only for the prototypes and there own development is coming on line.


----------

